# Live from the blind



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

Good morning everyone. My son and I got in the blind at 6am. All is quiet so far. Wind died down so we should be able to here the birds well.

Good luck everyone post up your pics.


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

The gobbling has begun, 3 diff birds so far and no hen talk yet...could we be so lucky?

Georgious morning This is the day the Lord has made...good luck all

sent from a mototola fancy phone


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Set up listening to jakes on the roost. My toms are keeping their mouth shut so far.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Archieup (Jan 22, 2003)

I've got 2 gobbling good. Should be flying down any time now.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K. Trout (Nov 17, 2008)

Good luck to all of you. Have a safe hunt and enjoy your morning. I'm doing the late hunt this year. Can't wait.


----------



## Archieup (Jan 22, 2003)

I pulled 2 nice Toms into my setup. 6 yards. Put an arrow through the biggest and watched him fly off. I'm going to give him some time and do a body search

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I am jealous as I am leaving for work soon. My time will come in two weeks. Hope you find your bird.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Archieup said:
> 
> 
> > I pulled 2 nice Toms into my setup. 6 yards. Put an arrow through the biggest and watched him fly off. I'm going to give him some time and do a body search
> ...


Congrats!
Be sure to look under brush piles when you're looking. They like to bury themselves under brush or in thick bushes when they're wounded.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good lock to all of you out there this morning! I'm begining to think I should have gone for the early hunts this year by all the action I've been seeing.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Hope you find him archieup. Two or three have been gobbling across the field all morning. Nothing spotted yet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

I've got two coming in. One from north and one south. What a perfect morning. God's country over a desk any day!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

Season was over at 6:50 this morning. 1st time I have ever been done so early on the opener. Gobbling on the roost and then a couple times when he hit the ground. Called only a couple times lightly and then I put the call down. 10 minutes later I could hear him spitting and drumming before he even got to me. Let him hang around for a couple minutes by my lone hen decoy and then sent a load of #5's on there way. 20 yard shot and he was out. 10" beard with 1/2" spurs. Awesome morning in the woods even if it was a short time. Might need to take the camera out for the afternoon.


----------



## Archieup (Jan 22, 2003)

Congratulations!
Sounds like a great hunt

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations. Would be thrilled to get one but sure am enjoying this morning. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats to the both of ya on successful hunts!

Hope ya find your bird Archie!


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats guys!

Had 2 toms behind the blind and 2 jakes in the decoys. Couldnt gat a shot with the bow.

Great morning and first time in the woods with a bow turkey hunting.

Got one gobbling behind me now and the jakes lost interest and wondered off.

sent from a mototola fancy phone


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Yet here in Monroe county yet. Windy and cold! Niece is getting colds and hungry lol


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

My 9 yr old daughter scored at 7 and wife missed. 

We had an incredible hunt. 7 long beards put on a show. They are still gobbling here.

I am so proud of her! 









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

All is quiet here. Not one single gobble. This is unusual. 

Sent from my android


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

koz bow said:


> My 9 yr old daughter scored at 7 and wife missed.
> 
> We had an incredible hunt. 7 long beards put on a show. They are still gobbling here.
> 
> ...


Nice congrats to the young lady!

sent from a mototola fancy phone


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

koz bow said:


> My 9 yr old daughter scored at 7 and wife missed.
> 
> We had an incredible hunt. 7 long beards put on a show. They are still gobbling here.
> 
> ...


 Koz thats wonderfull!!! What a great picture for the album,you should be proud.


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats on the nice bird. Three hours sitting now. No gobbling and only have seen one young hen. Very strange


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats koz! Loos like a biggg bird!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats Koz ! Nice looking bird. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats to you and the young Lady Koz! That's an awesome pic and a very proud looking girl


----------



## scottywolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats to you and your daughter Koz. Can't beat that. Great pic too!!


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Shot at 9am. 9.25" beard. 1" spurs.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## scottywolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

HunterHads said:


> Shot at 9am. 9.25" beard. 1" spurs.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


congrats, nice pic too!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice bird Hads!


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

My son and I heard one gobble at 7:00 AM and he had him down at 7:15. Sat together in the blind and I watched it unfold, 20 yd shot. More exciting than shooting it myself, 10 1/2" beard, 1" very sharp spurs. Congrates to all you others that scored as well especially the young lady.


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

good one Hads!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

HunterHads said:


> Shot at 9am. 9.25" beard. 1" spurs.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 Nice work Hads!


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

DRHUNTER said:


> My son and I heard one gobble at 7:00 AM and he had him down at 7:15. Sat together in the blind and I watched it unfold, 20 yd shot. More exciting than shooting it myself, 10 1/2" beard, 1" very sharp spurs. Congrates to all you others that scored as well especially the young lady.


Sorry... I put this in the wrong thread.....


----------

